# You might be an icefisherman if.....



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

you'd rather take your winter vacation in Minnesota than Florida

you start looking for ice in August

you are mad because it is 35 and not freezing

you know a flasher is not a creepy guy in a tan overcoat roaming around in a park

you hear "spud" and don't think "potato"

to you, maggots are a valued and precious asset

you find nothing alarming about someone lying face down on a frozen lake

you can quote the 10 day forecast without even stopping to think

you know that Swedish Pimple does not refer to some skin disease


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

you have no feeling in your fingertips


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

"A pinch between the cheek and gum" refers to a strategy for keeping your waxies from freezin' when you're out hole-hoppin'
AND
Your wife understands that "hole-hoppin' " is NOT an activity which qualifies as grounds for divorce


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You don't own a boat :lol:


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

You walk on 1/4 piece of suspended plywood to see if it will hold.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

If a tear drop makes you smile.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

you seriously wonder if there's fish under the ice in a hockey rink

you determine if the ice is safe for you by looking for fisherman fatter than you

"went for a dip" meant it's too early for first ice

you've thought about taking a hit out on the weatherman for a warm winter forecast

you wonder why there aren't women laying around in bikini's by the ice shanties like they do in the summer around the boats

2 guys all giggly about having 10 inches doesn't alarm you at the tackle shop


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

black foot is not just in the movie mr. deeds with addam sandler. 

you try to spud soft water on your day off when it 35 degrees out. 

your wife takes out insureance every ice season mostly death and dismemberment. and says your ready to go out on lake erie bays. 

wife knows were you are at all times no divorce needed. 

wife talk about divorce cause by ice fishing... 

you ich and scratch like a rash if no ice before dec 31st.

your a.a. meating are about ice fishing. 

.......................


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

You think nothing about looking in to an exposed crack.:yikes:


----------



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

Your biggest worry for 3 months is accidentally getting "blown out".

You have water skied via shanty.

If you still pay for car insurance that you haven't had in years.

You do a little jig every friday far far from any bar.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

You warm up beer over a buddy heater in order to make it drinkable. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

....love cold weather and hate snow. If you've ever gone for a ride across the ice, using your shanty as a paragliding outfit, you might be an icefisherman. Consider trail riding with a snowmobile a misuse of the machine...... If you think feeling your hands is unusual..... If you're over 8 years old and think having MICKEY MOUSE BOOTS is cool.......... If you enjoy "Perch Milking" threads, you might be an icefisherman. If you enjoy being in a dark space, for hours on end, by yourself, playing with a 14" rod, you might be an icefisherman. Capnhook


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

If you dont care that your going to stick your rod in every open hole...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

if everyday when you get home from work you chuck a rock on the ice tosee if it sounds any harder...


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Those little orange flags for marking underground gas lines give you a knee jerk reaction... 

You order a pizza and have to walk to the drivers door instead of him walking to yours...

Your buddy asks for a shiner and you don't sock him in the face...

You've ever asked someone to watch your rod while you take a leak...:lol:


----------



## Desparado (Feb 12, 2009)

when you're shopping for auto insurance, the first question you ask is "What's the coverage if I drop my truck through the ice?"


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

If you've ever set up your portable shanty in your living room.

If you've ever considered cutting a hole in the deck of a pontoon boat so you could use your ice jigging rods and X67c in the summer time.


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

If you've got your spearing shack on blocks in the yard with corn in the hole to practice on squirrels.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Lazy K... I REALLY like that idea!


----------



## HuntingTimeYet (Jul 19, 2007)

Awesome thread, thanks for the laughs.


----------

